# Getting Bucked



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Question - I've been having a problem hitting steeper lips at speed. Basically, feels like the lip is trying to throw me forward. I have to lean WAAAY back & can't seem to find a happy medium. 

Should mention that the bike is a 2008 Turner Highline, zocchi Roco RC WC shock (650 lb spring, I'm 235 lbs b4 gear), Zocchi 66 fork. 

Last time I rode I tried adding compression damping on the shock, which helped somewhat but didn't really solve the problem. 

Do I need to slow the fork down? Do I just suck? I currently have the fork rebound dialed in appx 1/3 & compression about 1/3. Shock rebound is appx 3 clicks from all the way slowed. 

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

If it's trying to throw you forward I think maybe you should change your rear shock rebound.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

If wheel path is forward
Too much high speed comp
Spring ramps too much little more rebound needed
Not enough high speed blowing through travel

In fortunently its a tuning issue and playing with

The adjustments and writing them down is a good start.

Good luck I just finished tuning a bike and it was a bit tricky to get just the right amount of both.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

It's 80% rider, 20% bike at most. I have the same problem, I tend to get bucked on steep DJ-style lips to the point where they just scare me - no matter if riding my hardtail or a full suspension bike. No problem hitting flatter jumps.

I think it's all about riding position / what I do at the moment of takeoff. This has to make a much bigger difference than a few clicks of high speed compression. 
I've been looking for a "steep lips made easy" sort of tutorial video, but haven't found one yet.


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

Preload your rear end while rolling up the jump, if you don't the lip will do it for you. That's what causes you to buck, your rear shock decompressing.


----------



## marshalsmith26 (Nov 25, 2010)

When I took my jumping instruction at Trestle the instructor told me the same thing whoopwhoop is noting above. He also said that most people load the suspension too late. The load should start before you start up the ramp, when you fully commit, and the release should start approximately a foot before the lip. Then you can use the load to get more height if you need a little more distance. He also said that if you're going too fast and need to hit the brakes or if you feel you need more speed and start to peddle that you're better off just rolling the jump. Need to be at a constant speed. Also noted that if your elbows aren't out evenly, basically your arms aren't even and you're leaning or the bars are slightly turned, then a newer jumper is more likely to have a rougher landing. Now you know the main points I remember. I'm a noobie at jumping so I'll let the vets post from here... Good luck..


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

whoopwhoop said:


> Preload your rear end while rolling up the jump, if you don't the lip will do it for you. That's what causes you to buck, your rear shock decompressing.


you got a a$$ eye view of this happening didn't you I did not load suspension on my over the bars...


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Also what tends to happen when approaching a steep lip at speed (especially a short, steep one), is that you freeze up and do nothing with the front end of the bike (i.e. instead of the usual preload into the lip you just sort of roll into it hoping it will be OK - which most of the time it won't...so you freeze up a bit more even and so the vicious circle of the dead sailor goes). You have to remain active on the jump and actually WANT to still pop it a bit and gain some height, as opposed to suffer through it.

A few more clicks rebound on the rear should also help quiet it down - but remember, as long as you preload and pop the front, the rear can only follow, not really buck you.

And for the record - could people please stop building short, steep lips with big gaps. Just because you can ride them and throw huge fat poppy tables and whips off them doesn't mean anybody else can. I know I suck, but I'd like to be reminded of it less often. Thank you.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. 

You guys have confirmed what I was thinking, which is that it's me, and not the bike that's the problem. 

I think I'm not adequately committing to the lip & preloading the suspension. The jumps where I notice this aren't necessarily all that big, they are freakin steep & that's probably got me spooked. 

Most of my jump practice is done on plywood (Ray's MTB) on a fully rigid DJ bike, so much different vibe on a DH bike. The DJ bike feels like it tries to put you exactly where you want to be as long as you don't fight it. The DH bike seems prone to more misbehaviour if your weight isn't exactly where it needs to be.


----------



## drsmonkey (Mar 21, 2008)

B-Mac said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> You guys have confirmed what I was thinking, which is that it's me, and not the bike that's the problem.
> 
> ...


It could be your riding, but I wouldn't rule out rear shock suspension tuning. It is a different vibe but if you have good technique on a DJ it usually ransfers pretty well to a DH...

I was getting bucked forward hard on my new rig going off lips I have hit hundreds (or even thousands) of times. I could tell it was in the rear shock vs. something with my riding or fork because while manualing even little bumps at speed the front end would slam down hard right as the rear would clear the top of the bump.

I suspect tuning for you because short steep lips are where the buck was worst for me as well.

Some resort time doing laps and tuning got me the same conclusion as...



bullcrew said:


> If wheel path is forward
> Too much high speed comp
> Spring ramps too much little more rebound needed
> Not enough high speed blowing through travel


Try to get a vid and/or have someone with a the right teaching AND tuning experience watch you hit the jump if possible. Or try messing with tuning and/or hitting the same lip on different bikes (i.e. a similarly sized buddies DH bike or maybe a HT.) Eventually you will figure it out learn something new either about your riding or suspension in the process.


----------



## ebarker9 (Jul 10, 2006)

B-Mac said:


> Question - I've been having a problem hitting steeper lips at speed. Basically, feels like the lip is trying to throw me forward. I have to lean WAAAY back & can't seem to find a happy medium.


If you're leaning back, that's your issue. With the back of the bike extra heavy it's going to rebound even more than usual and that's where you're getting thrown forward. Stay balanced on the pedals and let the bars come to your hips:

Lee Likes Bikes


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

drsmonkey said:


> It could be your riding, but I wouldn't rule out rear shock suspension tuning. It is a different vibe but if you have good technique on a DJ it usually ransfers pretty well to a DH...
> 
> I was getting bucked forward hard on my new rig going off lips I have hit hundreds (or even thousands) of times. I could tell it was in the rear shock vs. something with my riding or fork because while manualing even little bumps at speed the front end would slam down hard right as the rear would clear the top of the bump.
> 
> I agree. My riding ability increased 100% once I got dirtjumping down.


----------



## daynegrant (Aug 29, 2011)

*over handle bars*

I've noticed for me that it often has to do with me not riding the jump to the top of its arch, then leveling out. If I try leveling out too early the momentum of the bike pushes me into a front wheelie. Your weight needs to be balanced over handle bars so you can control the front. Too much weight back and you aren't in control.


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

B-Mac said:


> I have to lean WAAAY back & can't seem to find a happy medium.


There's part of your problem. The more you are getting bucked, the more you need to be up over your front end to preload and pop the front. It seems counter intuitive, but if you keep your weight up the rear end won't come up as much


----------



## Rusty_Shackleferd (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds like there's too much rebound going on from the rear shock


----------



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

i asked a similar question a few weeks ago.

turned out in my case it was not the rider, its the bike.

I was also getting bucked, and I could not understand it, on a bmx as a kid I used to tear stuff up in the air.

Well guess what, I increased PSI on my talas rear to 225 psi and the front to 150psi and set everything for max rebound.

I did a jump trail yesterday and killed it.

obviously the technique is important, you need to crouch down pushing down into handlebars coming into jump and "stand" into the jump as you hit the lip, and then be sorta crouching again in the air so you can control the bike.

but if your shocks are set wrong, you are going to be screwed as I found out. if they are too soft what happens is that your front shock tries to absorb the lip, but the rear shock doesnt do as a good a job, so bike tries to launch you over handle bars.

also remember to have your seat as low as it will go, SUPER low.


----------



## norcalenduro (Apr 3, 2011)

ebarker9 said:


> If you're leaning back, that's your issue. With the back of the bike extra heavy it's going to rebound even more than usual and that's where you're getting thrown forward. Stay balanced on the pedals and let the bars come to your hips:
> 
> Lee Likes Bikes


exactly +1 heavy feet, light hands serves you very well in 99% of riding


----------

